# Popular Soups



## screamingmomma (Sep 26, 2011)

I am going to add soups for the first time to my off-premise catering menus.  I enjoy cheese potato, cream of broccoli, lentil  and good old chicken soup.   It is important to me to offer the most popular soups. What is your experience or suggestions with the top 5 soups.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

mine is vegetable...I keep it vegan and loaded with fresh veg...super for lunches that have a large number of people

butternut squash...classic, simple yet can be dressed up like a sow going to the state fair. starts out vegan so can adapt easily

Gazpacho....what's not to love?

And frankly after that I've not served soup off site often....stews/braises/wet entrees sure but not soup per se


----------



## screamingmomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for your suggestions.  They sound delicious and makes a lot of sense as far as building on to them.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 3, 2011)

A few soup suggestions:  Potato & ham, Chicken tortilla, Black bean & rice, Steak & potato or White chili.


----------



## screamingmomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you Simon for your suggestions.  Would you believe Black Bean & Rice was the soup I prepared this evening for dinner at home.  I love all of your suggestions.


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

Split pea and ham hock. Mussel chowder. Curried parsnip. .


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Be careful with soups. The reason they stopped using on banquets was liability. Of all the things that fell on customers dropped by staff it was always soup. Cleaning bill payouts were a common thing.. On a buffet if they help themselves fine but not served to table.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 3, 2011)

When doing soups for caterings we pre-dish it up in 10 oz. styro. foam bowls & put good fitting lids on them. Then, to hold & transport put in coolers. Between each layer put a sheet of sturdy cardboard. Works like a charm.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Butternut squash or sweet potato bisque, beef barley,  caldo de pollo, chili....


----------



## chefdave11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wild Mushroom, Beef and Barley Soup

Potato Leek and Spring Pea (great riff on a classic, super color, also great cold a la vichyssoise.)

Carrot Leek

Pumpkin Apple

6-Onion


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 3, 2011)

Chicken Dumpling soup

Mexican chicken soup

Fresh Vegetable bisque

Fresh tomato/basil


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Buffalo Chicken Chowder

Armenian Lentil

Cannonball Soup- start with sauteed bacon, add onion, garlic, carrots, celery.  Add prepared meatballs, beef stock, then broccoli, cauliflower.  Amazingly good and  hearty

Clam chowder

Italian Sausage and Risotto


----------



## williams (Aug 19, 2011)

Wild Mushroom soup is always a great soup. Try to include  Trompettes de mort, Girolles, Shitake,Oyster and Chanterelles. (As with all fungi recipes buy from a supplier if you don't know 100% how to identify)


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

those are some strong shrooms William.....nice selection, do you mix um?

Fresh, frozen or dried?


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

If I were to offer soup to my catering menu it would be a chowder or chili, I would not want people walking around with a loose watery soup that may result in a liability. The first thing you learn about catering is, if it could go wrong, it will go wrong. With all the menu items available, I can't see any reason to offer soup......................chefbillyb


----------



## williams (Aug 19, 2011)

shroomgirl said:


> those are some strong shrooms William.....nice selection, do you mix um?
> 
> Fresh, frozen or dried?


I personally buy dried* because of the ease although I can't get some of the more expensive ones so i go to a local deli and buy them fresh. Yeah I mix them together but I start with the Oyster and then add the rest gradually. *_(soak dried mushrooms for 20 mins in warm water before cooking)_


----------

